# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  تلنگری کوچک،رویای خفته

## doctor reza

سلام

اینوبرام فرستاده بودن دوستان دیدم به نوع خودش تاثیرگذاره گفتم بزارم شایدتاثیر ی داشت

نمیدونم چراتوی انجمن اپ نشد
Royaie Khofteh

فی امان الله////

----------


## lily7

عالیه
خدا خیرت بده .

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*میدونی اون آهنگ پس زمینه آخری اسمش چیه؟؟ حالت حماسی داره!
میخام بدانلودم*

----------


## zahra engineer

سلام ، دستتون دردنکنه عالی بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## magicboy

سه چهار خط تو ذهنمه حال ندارم تایپ کنم
خلاصه بگم .... چرت و پرت هایی واسه آدم های جوگیر
منطقی باشین ... کسی که درس خونه نیازی نداره کسی هلش بده

----------


## M.M.B

عالیییییییییییییی بود! :Yahoo (4): 


اگه بازم از اینا پیدا کردی حتما بذارم
ممنون

----------


## dorsa.1998

یه سوال:اینجور فایلای صوتی معمولا باید هزینشو بدیم...حالا این صاحبش راضی هست عایا؟؟
منم دانلود کردم و گوش دادم...عالی بود متشکر :Yahoo (5):

----------


## fafa.Mmr

خیلی خوب بود ممنون

----------


## کـاملیـا

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط magicboy


سه چهار خط تو ذهنمه حال ندارم تایپ کنم
خلاصه بگم .... چرت و پرت هایی واسه آدم های جوگیر
منطقی باشین ... کسی که درس خونه نیازی نداره کسی هلش بده


کاملا موافقم -_-






 نوشته اصلی توسط dorsa.1998


یه سوال:اینجور فایلای صوتی معمولا باید هزینشو بدیم...حالا این صاحبش راضی هست عایا؟؟
منم دانلود کردم و گوش دادم...عالی بود متشکر


اولش گفت رایگانه 

به نظرم اصلا جالب نبود :\ اخه یعنی چی دوستت قبول شه تو ناراحت بشی 
یا واسه حرف مردم بخوای درس بخونی  

با تشکر از استارتر که زحمت کشید*

----------


## doctor reza

> سه چهار خط تو ذهنمه حال ندارم تایپ کنم خلاصه بگم .... چرت و پرت هایی واسه آدم های جوگیر منطقی باشین ... کسی که درس خونه نیازی نداره کسی هلش بده


   توهیچ پولی نداری،من بهت پنج تومن میدم؛با5تومنی که بهت  دادم کدوم دردت دوامیشه؟چی میتونی بخری؟ هیچی  امااگرتو95هزارتومن داشته باشی،بااین5تومنی که بهت میدم، پولت میشه صدهزارتومن که باهاش میتونی کارتوراه بندازی  قرارنیست یک فایل5دقیقه ای یا صحبتای ادمایی مث افشار وسرورپور و... بخوادکسی رو هل بده اگراینجوری بود بایداینهمه ادم ک گوش میکنن حرفای سرورپوررو همشون باید موفق بشن،بااین اوصاف،این همه ادم که کنکوررو منفی میزنن وnرقمی میشن از کجامیان؟  "بیرون ز تونیست آنچه درعالم است/ازخودبطلب هرآنچه هستی تویی"  وقتی خودت نخوای،حرف ملت مفت نمی ارزه برادر.///

----------


## doctor reza

> یه سوال:اینجور فایلای صوتی معمولا باید هزینشو بدیم...حالا این صاحبش راضی هست عایا؟؟ منم دانلود کردم و گوش دادم...عالی بود متشکر


  خیررایگانه وب ایمیل میفرستند

----------


## dorsa.1998

دوستان عزیز...درسته آدم باید منطقی و واقع بین باشه...امممماااا وقتی یکی از دوستان این همه با ذوق و شوق یه چیزی به اشتراک میذاره تا همه استفاده کنن نباید تو ذوقش بزنیم!!!

----------


## Frigidsoul

این حرفا تقریبا مثل ماده مخدر میمونه چند ساعت روت اثر داره مهم اینه که خودت به باور و اعتقاد برسی خودت بفهمی خودت از خواب غفلت بیدار بشی
یادتون باشه کسی که خودشو به خواب زده بیدار نمیشه کرد. درضمن بعضی حرف هارو باید با اعتقاد گوش داد نه همینطور سر سری البته کلیپ خوبی بود حرف حساب داشت

----------


## dorsa.1998

> *
> کاملا موافقم -_-
> 
> 
> اولش گفت رایگانه 
> 
> به نظرم اصلا جالب نبود :\ اخه یعنی چی دوستت قبول شه تو ناراحت بشی 
> یا واسه حرف مردم بخوای درس بخونی  
> 
> با تشکر از استارتر که زحمت کشید*


حرف شما درست...اما وقتی شما فقط از پیشرفتای دوستت خوشحال یا ناراحت شی و خودت ههییییچ اقدامی نکنی چه سودی واسه ی تو داره!!!حس حسادت خیلی بده چون معمولا اجازه نمیده تا تو با آرامش به هدفات برسی...پس باید حس رقابت با دوستات داشته باشی...که اگه اون یه چیز خوب به دست اورد تو به خودت بگی من باید بهترشو به دست بیارم..
اما منم با این که واسه حرف مردم زندگی کنیم کاملا مخاللللفم

----------


## lvjqd

> خیررایگانه وب ایمیل میفرستند


سلام

ميشه لطفا بگيد چطوري ميشه واسه منم  منم وب ايميلشون بفرستند؟
خيلي ممنونتم.

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> سه چهار خط تو ذهنمه حال ندارم تایپ کنم
> خلاصه بگم .... چرت و پرت هایی واسه آدم های جوگیر
> منطقی باشین ... کسی که درس خونه نیازی نداره کسی هلش بده


فکر کنم موضوع هم همین بود .... تلنگر

----------


## alireza afarin

تا وسطاش داشت گند میزد به روحیم کلا نا امید شده بودم
ولی بعدش عالی بود دمت گرم

----------


## M.M.B

برای من این اولین فایل صوتی ای بود که واقعا روم اثر گذاشت! اوقعا حرف هایی که گفته می شد و موزیک متن یه جورایی برنامه ریزی شده بود و دقیقا مناسب زمان حال حاضر بود. و فقط هم مختص کنکور بود. من که خوشم اومد. :Yahoo (4): 

خیلی کوتاه و مختصر و مفید هم بود.

----------


## mtbkh

عالی بود ممنونم  :Y (467):

----------

